# New axle wobble puzzle



## Promortal (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok so. Its a brand new axle. Bearing is only 1yr old. Noticed a bad vibration after install of axle only to find this wobble. The bearing housing moves but the axle wobbles. Hard to tell which one it is and from what ive heard the chances of a bad brand new axle is slim. Thoughts? Video links added


----------

